# I want to know what she sang...



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Colorado hiker sings opera to calm stalking mountain lion

I looked through several news reports and none mentioned what piece fends off ferocious feline predators.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Lunasong said:


> Colorado hiker sings opera to calm stalking mountain lion
> 
> I looked through several news reports and none mentioned what piece fends off ferocious feline predators.


"Cop Killer" by Ice-Q


----------

